
I need help finding an advanced distraction blocker app - hhw3h
Hey y&#x27;all,<p>I&#x27;m looking for an app like https:&#x2F;&#x2F;heyfocus.com&#x2F; that has a bit more advanced capabilities.<p>Basically I&#x27;d like to be able to block a class of websites (reddit.com) all the time and then block another class of websites (netflix.com) from 7 am to 7 pm.<p>So I need the ability to have multiple blacklists of websites on different schedules. Does anyone know of a good app to accomplish this?
======
charliepark
I haven't used it, and don't know how it compares to heyfocus.com, but you
might find [https://focusme.com/](https://focusme.com/) helpful.

